# Senior Golden + international trip



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Find out how long the flight from Brazil would be, how long she would have to be crated, what and if airlines fly dogs in the summer, and all the required paperwork, health certificates, etc. Get all the information together, know exactly what it will take and what she will have to endure on the trip here. Then you will be equipped to make the decision.

I'm inclined to agree with you, that you are the best person to take her now, and it really is a matter of if the trip would be ok for her.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

First of all, I'm sorry to hear about the tricky situation you're in. I truly feel for you.

I actually have experience with sending an older dog on a long plane trip.
Last year I flew my 12 year old golden from the US to Norway. He was in good shape for his age. He was not blind though.
This was a 15 hour long affair, perhaps longer if we're counting the hours spent before taking off and landing + vet inspection.
I was very worried the whole time, and leaving him at the cargo building felt very scary.

When I finally got to pick him up in Norway he was absolutely drained of energy. He could barely stand up. The first thing he did was run with me to the nearest ditch to pee, after that he just collapsed shaking.
I got in him as much water and food I possibly could, but it took days before he was back to normal. The second day in Norway he was not able to walk more than 50 meters before he laid down and could not get up.
It was horrible, and I was so scared.

That being said, I'm very certain this happened because he was so scared and that took all the energy out of him. He usually doesn't like to ride in a car either.
If there is a possibility for the vet giving your goldie something to calm him down for the trip, I would consider that. You never know what it's gonna be like down in the cargo area, and you also have no guarantee the cargo workers will treat the "luggage". (I also sent cats on a plane, and the one crate had been dropped and some pieces broken off).


AND I have to say I really think your goldie living with you in the US sounds like the absolute best idea! I'm sure you will figure out a way to make the plane trip work.
Like others have said, make sure you got all your paperwork dealt with beforehand, as soon as possible. Call the airline, talk to your vet, and anyone else involved in the process. Make multiple copies of all the papers you need. 
A good thing is that it's easier to get a dog in to the US than many other countries.


I wish you the best of luck, and I hope your dear goldie does good!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thankfully it is winter in Brazil, so she won't have to endure the heat (while being loaded aboard the plane, during wait time) at that end of the trip. You are in AZ, where it is very hot, so check with the airlines to see what the regulations are regarding a dog arriving at your end.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for the input guys! This forum really is great! I was afraid to be criticized for just thinking of bringing her here because of her age, but I do know I can offer her much more than she has now! We are going to start to get all the paperwork together and will probably wait til August is over to bring her here since this is the hottest month in AZ. We are also very inclined to fly her here thru United. We hard great things about their service and from what we could read on their website they take good care of the animals. Will be calling them and a few other companies starting tomorrow.

Again, thank you a lot for the input. Hopefully all will go well and my old lady will have many years of happiness here with us


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

It is a tricky situation, but if the vet thinks she is okay to travel and you can get everything straightened out with the airlines, papers, concerns about travel in hot weather etc., it would be the better choice for her to live with you. 
I would suggest not using a tranquilizer/sedative during the flight though, especially since she is a senior. If she has adverse effects from the sedative, there is nobody to check on her during the flight and dogs cannot properly regulate their body temperature when sedated. That might be a big problem.
Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*



cgriffin said:


> It is a tricky situation, but if the vet thinks she is okay to travel and you can get everything straightened out with the airlines, papers, concerns about travel in hot weather etc., it would be the better choice for her to live with you.
> I would suggest not using a tranquilizer/sedative during the flight though, especially since she is a senior. If she has adverse effects from the sedative, there is nobody to check on her during the flight and dogs cannot properly regulate their body temperature when sedated. That might be a big problem.
> Good luck!


Please keep us all posted. I will pray for Duda and her trip to you!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Also, start thinking of a plan that will help you keep Duda safe with your other active girl, Summer, that you have written about in other threads. Since Summer resource guards and Duda is blind you will need to keep them separated during meals. Sometimes having another dog with a blind dog can be a blessing but since you are working on some issues with Summer you will need to work out in advance how to keep Duda safe.

I think you are making the best decision to bring Duda to live with you. It might be a little tricky initially but Duda will have a loving home with a familiar person to enjoy.
Wishing you the best....


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

thank you for all the help! i will keep you guys informed on everything! 

can't wait to have my oldest with me


----------

